# New antenna at WFMZ Lehigh Valley, PA



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Anybody know any more tech details?

http://www.wfmz.com/cgi-bin/tt.cgi?action=viewstory&storyid=3756

IT ISN'T OFTEN THAT A NEWS STATION MAKES NEWS.
BUT TODAY WFMZ IS CHANGING THE WAY OUR VIEWERS SEE 69 NEWS.

IT WAS A SPECTACLE IN THE SKY AS A HELICOPTER AND OUR ENGINEERING STAFF INSTALLED A STATE OF THE ART DIGITAL ANTENNA HIGH ATOP OUR EAST ROCK ROAD STUDIOS.

.
.
.

WFMZ' GENERAL MANAGER BARRY FISHER.

BARRY FISHER:

950 This means that viewers from the Lehigh valley are able to see us much better if they have digital television set and people further away will be able to see us much clearer perhaps for the first time because the signal will be going much further than it has previously."


----------

